# Ten Thunders (Malifaux)



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, I've been able to paint up some of the newer Malifaux minis recently (these are all commissioned pieces).

Anyway, here are some of the Ten Thunders minis. I have to say, the Wyrd plastics are really nice, but also very different from their metal miniatures line.

I've got a bunch to show off:


----------

